# Best Truck Bed Liner????



## Davexx1 (Jul 31, 2006)

I made the plunge this weekend and now have a new GMC 2500HD SLT 4WD Duramax in the back yard.  Now I need to start adding the usual stuff to it and was wondering what is the best and most durable bed liner to put in a new bed?  Spray on, paint on?

Anyone have any first hand knowledge and experience with such?

Dave1


----------



## Hogtown (Jul 31, 2006)

I just use a bed mat. It costs about $75 versus $250+ for a high quality spray on. I find that the floor is what takes the beating. I haven't ever had much problem with the sides.


----------



## dixie (Jul 31, 2006)

Dave, Congrats on the truck, when I trade, I'm going with line-x I know too many guys that bought rino liner thats not at all happy with it. Hope this helps. LOL Hogtown, I had to take a bed liner out of mine  to have a fifth wheel hitch installed, when I saw the bed of my truck, I decided then, that would be the last pre fab I'd ever own. A bed mat would be ok but I needed something that protected the side walls also


----------



## firebiker (Jul 31, 2006)

*I got a Chevy  02 2500 HD and I had the bed done in Line-X, 4 yr's later and alot of abuse it still looks great and is in great shape.
I haul stuff all the time in it garbage,hunting equipment,firewood,dead deer, you name it plus my truck sits outside 24/7
If I was going to do it all over again, yep Line-X it's worth every penny.
if you buy a nice truck, keep it nice 
*


----------



## crowe1187 (Aug 1, 2006)

linex is the way to go. it is so tough and prevents rust forever. rhino lining is kind of soft and runs too much.


----------



## Redman (Aug 1, 2006)

*bed liner*

line-x


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Aug 1, 2006)

I work for Carl Black and we use Line-X and it has always been good for us. We do about 50 a month and our customers love them.

Where'd you buy the truck?

Dan


----------



## Guy (Aug 2, 2006)

Line-X.  The best there is.


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 2, 2006)

What ever you do, stick with the name brands!  

I made a mistake and bought an off brand spray on liner that was supposed to be "10 times tougher then Line X or Rhino" from Warrior Truck Accessories in Holly Springs, and it has been terrible.  My tree stand has actually worn holes in it.  It doesn't even protect from dents in the bed either since I have picked up some dents just from loading fire wood in the bed.  

The so called "UV protection" that they charge you extra for doesn't do anything at all either.  My liner has turned from being a nice deep black color when it was new to a dirty looking dark grey color.  I'm actually now entertaining getting a drop in liner to hide this mess and maybe give my bed some real protection.  

Just a word of warning in case you are tempted by an off brand.


----------



## Dash (Aug 2, 2006)

I've had both and can't really say one is better than the other.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 4, 2006)

No comparison, get you a sprayed on liner !!!!!!!!!! I have a Line-X in mine !!!


----------



## Nitro (Aug 7, 2006)

Line X. Mine still looks new and it gets heavy use. Blood washes right off!!!


----------



## mossyback (Aug 7, 2006)

line_x is your best liner I abuse mine love it


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 9, 2006)

I checked around, sought many opinions, and was sold on the Line-X product.  I found far more positive reviews and opinions of it than any of the other spray on liner products.  I had the bed done last week and it looks great.  Very neat and clean job.

I had the entire bed and top rails done.  Not cheap at $450 but I don't have to worry about the bed any longer.

Now, I am wondering if getting the truck undercoated for better protection and to prevent rust in the future would be a good idea.  I can get it done for $150 at one of the local GM dealerships.  Any opinions about undercoating?

I bought the truck at the newest Carl Black GMC dealership in Orlando, Fla.

Dave1


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Aug 11, 2006)

ive got a speed liner in my 06 Z71 and so far its done great.I seen a speed liner that was 3 years old and it looked dang near brand new.I paid  $299for mine.


----------



## robmc5 (May 21, 2008)

I agree, I have had LineX and speed liner, Linex is the best.


----------



## Allen Waters (May 21, 2008)

line-x


----------



## john24 (Feb 17, 2009)

*bedliner:John Williams*

Just got a new dually long box. I want to keep the paint looking good so I plane on getting a bed liner of some kind. I would prefer a drop in liner over a spray cause you cannot take the spray liner out if you want and also you can never get the painted factory finish back if you have a sprayed liner. What liner would you recommend. I need something very heavy duty cause rocks etc will be dropped on it. Best thing I can find is something like this http://www.qwikliner.com..


----------



## Nitro (Feb 17, 2009)

My Line X is still in like new condition.


----------



## eric22 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Best truck bedliner*

QwikLiner truck bed liners are the worldwide leader in sprayed on polyurethane linings for truck beds, trailers, and 

specialized applications. Qwik Linings, the leader in truck bed liners,low cost lining system that delivers the 

highest quality.


----------



## TAG (Feb 24, 2009)

Nitro said:


> My Line X is still in like new condition.



X2 mine looks great after 4 years.


----------



## jessica28 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spray on bedliner*

I have Qwikliner on mine. In my opinion it has less to do with the name and everything to do with the person applying the product. 

I would visit the shops and look at freshly sprayed liners and start making my decision from there. I really don't think there is much difference in the I have qwikliner in my current truck and love it... Have not had of the other spray ins to compare it to though...


----------



## eric22 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spray on bedliner*

The cost ofqwikliner is around $300+ tax.Extend the life of your vehicle and increase the NADA / Blue Book re-sale value with a real sprayed-on bedliner.QWIKLiner  is a permanently bonded protective barrier between your vehicle and the outside environment, protecting your investment from rust, dents, scratches, and chemical corrosion.


----------



## paul44 (Apr 14, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

For me, a product is more than the thing you buy. When I went with QWIK Liner, I was so impressed with the presentation, installation, service and quality of the bedliner. It all added up to a great product. After the lining was installed, I naturally started to notice other spray-on linings and bed-liner solutions in other trucks. None of them looked as good.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 14, 2009)

I had rhino liner in my ranger and less than 3 months after throwing lawn equipment, deer stands, etc. it chipped and turned to powder...luckily i had a warranty with the business....so instead I got line-x which is great...it goes on thick and never had a problem


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Apr 15, 2009)

Drop in bed liner, I have had 1 in a 1991 Ford Ranger and it still takes abuse daily.


----------



## jessica28 (May 2, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

See the difference between two spraying product on same truck.Truck has been used for transporting machine tools.Thats why I like qwikliner.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 2, 2009)

I think mine has the Herculiner. It has places in it where it has started coming out. I did not put in in there but I reckon I need to get some to paint the rough spots b4 they start rusting. One plus u can do it urself. All u need is a roller.


----------



## brenda75 (May 15, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

QWIK Liner is one of the highest UV protection bedliner systems available in the industry. This will keep the bedliner from “Ghosting” and keep its original color.Thats why I like Qwikliner.


----------



## paul44 (May 18, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

I like Qwikliner because

1 Toughest Environmentally Friendly Spray on bedliner 
2 Qwikliner the High UV Stable Spray on Bed Liner
3 Qwikliner Mobile Spray on Bed Liner
4 Low / No Maintenance & Cleanup 
5 Spray on Bed Liner with a Low Cost Startup


----------



## paul44 (Jun 5, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

I have used qwikliner. I am fully satisfied with the quality, price and Installation services .Qwikliner based on cartridge system. Once sprayed out of the air assisted head, the material sets up in a matter of seconds, conforming to every curve of you vehicle with a durable bond that is ready for use immediately


----------



## Rednec (Jun 5, 2009)

Id use a mat with either liner, it will absorb the shock of throwing anything in the bed.  Other wise your bed liner may hold up but your bed will be dented. Another option is plywood in place of mat. if you work it regularly.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 5, 2009)

I see the thread had been hijacked by the QuikLiner folks.  Notice they're all from Houston and when you click on their profile, they all say "My name is _______ and I'm from Houston". 

Weird.  Looks like this Quikliner company is into SPAM advertising. 

Personal experience is go with Line-X.  That stuff is great long-term.


----------



## paul44 (Jun 9, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

I am recently applied qwikliner on my truck.I am impress with the quality and installation . Here is the picture of my truck


----------



## mxracer156 (Jun 9, 2009)

Rhino Lining.


----------



## walton fire (Jun 13, 2009)

LINE-X all the way!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jun 13, 2009)

*QuikLiner Promoting Posts.....*



ChiefOsceola said:


> I see the thread had been hijacked by the QuikLiner folks.  Notice they're all from Houston and when you click on their profile, they all say "My name is _______ and I'm from Houston".
> 
> Weird.  Looks like this Quikliner company is into SPAM advertising.
> 
> Personal experience is go with Line-X.  That stuff is great long-term.




I also checked ALL THEIR PROFILES and POSTS MADE BY EACH ONE..... they have ONLY made posts that promote "QuikLiner".

If it looks like SPAM; if it smells like SPAM; and if it tastes like SPAM..... IT MUST BE SPAM!

Anyone want to take bets that the member IDs were ALL created BY THE SAME PERSON? (All within a 2 week period.)


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 13, 2009)

Any way you want to look at it Spray on Bed liners are the only way to go....
I have the old Drop in Liner slick as a baby's tail after moma grees's it good. 
Everything you put back there it slides like it is on Ice.....


----------

